# Tag der offenen Tür am 9.+10. Mai



## fischfarm-schubert (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wie jedes Jahr veranstalten wir wieder am Wochenende unseren Tag der offenen Tür:
am 9.+10.Mai 2009

mit vielen Angeboten!
Kinder-Koi-Mal-Wettbewerb, Tombola,
Getränken, Würstchen, Kaffee und Kuchen u.v.m.

Auch seltene Fische wie Löffelstöre, Fledermausfische sind zu sehen.


----------

